
Young Job Candidates Find Too-Casual Tone of Textspeak Turns Off Hiring Managers - nickb
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB121729233758791783.html.html?mod=2_1571_topbox
======
cschneid
"Text messages are much more short and to the point"

No, short and succinct use of English is short and to the point. I am 23, and
type in complete sentences, use spell check, and think about what I write, and
who I'm writing it for. They should too if they expect jobs (especially ones
that require constant communication, like the marketing job listed).

------
steveplace
Oh look, another mainstream news article about how the newest generation "just
doesn't get it." Silly 20-somethings.

